# Notverkauf Giant XTC Napa



## Cerialkiller24 (13. August 2002)

So hier nun eine einmalige Offerte!
Giant XTC Napa RH 18,5"
Farbe schwarz, rot, 6 Monate alt
Fully mit Sid XC Dämpfer (blockierbar), SR Suntour SG 92 Magnesium, Magura Julie Disc vorne/hinten (mit Alu Hebeln),Shimano Deore 24 Gang, Mavic X.223 Disc Felgen, Selle San Marino Sportsattel und Ritchey Z-Max Decken.

Zum Preis von VB 1000

Trauriger Gruß Cerialkiller24


----------

